# شاهد اغرب طرق التعليم



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*شاهد اغرب طرق التعليم 

هتموت من الضحك 


[YOUTUBE]EtHrrGqRmEc&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه ده فرح مش فصل ههههههه

جميل ميرسي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*شكرا روزي ع مرورك

نورتي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*شوفتها عندي في المدرسة ههههههههههههههههه*
*قعدت اضحك ضحك هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

 نورتي​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 مارس 2011)

ما هو دا التعليم الحديث تقعد تعيد وتزيد وتطع مش فاهم حاجة ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه ميرسي كتير حلوة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*شكرا شايمس ع مرورك

 نورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*شكرا شذا البنفسج ع مرورك

 نورتيني​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياريت لو بكل المدارس بس*
*ميرسي يا مايكل*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي كاتي ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ع مرورك

حبيب يسوع​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

اية الحلاوة دى​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2011)

أو أ وا وا وا وا

تعليم جميل جدا

هههههههه

شكرااا​


----------



## zezza (12 مارس 2011)

تحس انك عايز تعمل كدة لما تسمعها 
30:30:30:
هههههههههههههههههه ..تحفة بجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه

ميرسي ع تعليقاتكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا مايكل 

ربنا يعوضك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي كوكو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2011)

*التعليم باظ يا جدعان*

[YOUTUBE]c-TTfduWxM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوه كتييييير يامايكل ههههههههههههههه وا وا وا وى وى وى ههههه سلوى هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

*مرورك احلي يا تووتا

ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده احسن من التعقيد كده هما هيحبو التعليم مش هنا الاستاذ معقد وغلس وبيكرهنا فى المدرسه بالى فيها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسي ميرنا ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## باسبوسا (20 يونيو 2011)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى مايكل على الفديو .


ههههههههههههه .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسي باسبوسا ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## مسرة (22 يونيو 2011)

*هههههه قلبوها عرس و اغاني*
*اعتقد ان هذا المدرس عراقي *
*و اللحن يشبه اغنيه عراقيه شايف خير و مستاهلها ههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسي مسره لمرورك​*


----------

